# Trẻ sơ sinh ngủ nhiều có nguy hiểm không?



## mai lan (7/8/18)

*Trẻ sơ sinh ngủ nhiều là điều cần thiết cho sự phát triển của bé, tuy nhiên, bố mẹ cần biết cách phân biệt rõ giấc ngủ sinh lý và giấc ngủ bệnh lý của trẻ.*

*Lợi ích của giấc ngủ đối với trẻ sơ sinh*
Giấc ngủ là điều rất quan trọng đối với sự phát triển về thể chất cũng như tinh thần, trí tuệ và nhân cách sau này của bé. Theo đó, trẻ vẫn tiếp tục lớn lên trong khi ngủ ngon, đủ giấc. Đồng thời, não bộ sẽ tiết ra nhiều hormone tăng trưởng giúp trẻ phát triển chiều cao khi ngủ.

Bên cạnh đó, trẻ sơ sinh ngủ nhiều sẽ thoải mái hơn về tinh thần do cơ thể được thư giãn, giúp trẻ luôn vui vẻ và hạnh phúc. Không chỉ vậy, ngủ nhiều còn giúp trẻ tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, giúp trẻ phòng được các bệnh về nhiễm khuẩn cũng như giúp bé ăn ngon, ngủ khỏe và mau lớn hơn.

*Thời gian ngủ hợp lý với trẻ sơ sinh*

_

_
_Trẻ sơ sinh ngủ nhiều sẽ rất tốt cho não bộ của bé. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_
​Thông thường, bé sẽ ngủ từ 18 đến 20 tiếng, tuy nhiên không phải trẻ nào cũng như vậy. Theo đó, trẻ sơ sinh sẽ ngủ thành nhiều chập ngắn, chứ không ngủ một giấc dài trong ngày. Trong thời gian đầu sau sinh, giờ thức chủ yếu của trẻ là để bú.

Ngoài ra, trước 6 tuần tuổi bé có thể thức khoảng 4 đến 10 tiếng mỗi ngày. Còn sau 6 tuần tuổi bé sẽ thức nhiều hơn và biết cách phân biệt giữa giờ ngủ ban ngày và ban đêm. Cụ thể, theo từng độ tuổi bé sẽ có thời gian ngủ khác nhau như:

Trẻ sơ sinh 1 tháng tuổi: Trẻ ngủ khoảng 16 giờ, trong đó ngủ đêm 8 giờ, ngủ ngày 8 giờ.
Trẻ sơ sinh 3 tháng tuổi: Trẻ ngủ khoảng 15 giờ, trong đó ngủ đêm 10 giờ, ngủ ngày 5 giờ.
Trẻ sơ sinh 6 tháng tuổi: Trẻ ngủ khoảng 14,5 giờ, trong đó ngủ đêm 11 giờ, ngày 3,5 giờ.
Trẻ sơ sinh 9 tháng tuổi: Trẻ ngủ khoảng 14 giờ, trong đó ngủ đêm khoảng 11 giờ, 3 giờ vào ban ngày.
Trẻ sơ sinh 12 tháng tuổi: Trẻ ngủ khoảng 13.5 giờ, trong đó đêm ngủ 11 giờ, ngày ngủ 2,5 giờ.

*Trẻ sơ sinh ngủ nhiều là dấu hiệu của bệnh gì?*

*Trẻ sơ sinh bị sốt*
Khi trẻ quấy khóc hoặc ngủ li bì, kèm theo dấu hiệu 2 má của bé đỏ bừng hoặc hơi tái, đôi mắt có vẻ lờ đờ, trán, lòng bay tay, chân nóng hơn bình thường thì mẹ nên đặt nhiệt độ cho bé. Khi đo thân nhiệt cho bé, mẹ nên đặt nhiệt kế ở hậu môn hoặc nách của trẻ. Nếu nhiệt độ ở trên 37,5 độ C là trẻ bị sốt.

_

_
_uy ngủ nhiều là dấu hiệu sinh lý tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh nhưng nó cũng có thể là dấu hiệu của một số bệnh lý nguy hiểm. Do vậy, bố mẹ cần biết cách phân biệt rõ giấc ngủ sinh lý và giấc ngủ bệnh lý của trẻ. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
*Trẻ sơ sinh bị mất nước*
Tình trạng trẻ ngủ quá nhiều và li bì có thể do bé đang bị mất nước trong cơ thể. Theo đó, khi gặp tình trạng này, mắt bé sẽ bị trũng sâu hơn so với lúc bình thường, khóc mà không thấy nước mắt. Ngoài ra, da của bé sẽ đàn hồi kém đi, theo đó da trẻ sẽ trở lại bình thường ngay là không thiếu nước, nếu da trẻ lâu trở lại bình thường là dấu hiệu thiếu nước.

Bên cạnh đó, trẻ ngủ quả nhiều kèm theo dấu hiệu tiểu ít cũng là dấu hiệu trẻ bị mất nước. Bình thường, trẻ đi tiểu trên 4 lần/ngày, nước tiểu trong, không nặng mùi, khi thiếu nước, trẻ đi tiểu ít hơn 4 lần/ngày, nước tiểu màu vàng và nặng mùi; trên 6 giờ trẻ không làm ướt một chiếc tã. Không chỉ vậy, khi bị mất nước, môi trẻ sẽ khô, mệt mỏi và lờ đờ. Nếu mất nước nặng thì mắt của trẻ sẽ trũng sâu, chân, tay lạnh, trẻ ngủ li bì hoặc quấy khóc vật vã.

*Trẻ sơ sinh bị viêm màng não*
Có thể nói, đây là căn bệnh nguy hiểm nhất đối với trẻ sơ sinh và có nguy cơ cao dẫn đến tử vong hay những di chứng nặng nề nếu không được chữa trị kịp thời. Thông thường, viêm màng não sẽ có những dấu hiệu như: Đau đầu, cứng gáy, thóp phồng, li bì – hôn mê, dễ kích thích, co giật, nôn, bú kém, có thể sốt hoặc không,…

Thậm chí, viêm màng não ở trẻ có thể dẫn đến tử vong trong vòng 24 giờ đầu nếu như có các dấu hiệu sau đây: sốc, ban xuất huyết dưới da, đôi khi có ban xuất huyết hoại tử, bé lờ đờ, li bì hoặc hôn mê.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

